# Trying not to talk about Jessica Alba and celebrities



## finesthour (Jun 12, 2014)

This is one of the many posts that I've mentally rejected as trivial and unpostable but it keeps coming to my mind.

Is Jessica Alba an SJ? I tend to thnk so.

. . . so what celebrities are SJs?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

finesthour said:


> This is one of the many posts that I've mentally rejected as trivial and unpostable but it keeps coming to my mind.
> 
> Is Jessica Alba an SJ? I tend to thnk so.
> 
> . . . so what celebrities are SJs?


It would appear so, ESFJ.


----------



## finesthour (Jun 12, 2014)

She could be istj


----------

